# Scrabble on CM9 - Resolution Not Supported



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Are there any techniques one can do to their HP Touchpad running CM9 which allows Scrabble to run? Every time I run Scrabble, it says "The current phone's resolution is not supported yet. You have to exit".

Is there an app that can trick Scrabble into running?

Thank you


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

What version of Scrabble? There are lots of vendors


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

I think there is only one "Scrabble", it's called "SCRABBLE Free" by "Electronic Arts Inc" - Version "1.16.30"


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Even if it did work, most likely it wouldn't look correct. Most EA apps are just hacky ports of iOS ones and have fixed size resolutions (they don't stretch) for the images in them so they don't work well on non-standard resolutions.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

But that's the thing, when running the app, and the error appears, all the graphics and font (words - the error message and all) are very crisp, doesn't look like any loss of quality, that is why this is so odd.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Storm said:


> I think there is only one "Scrabble", it's called "SCRABBLE Free" by "Electronic Arts Inc" - Version "1.16.30"


That's better, I found a lot scrabble crap in the market so wasn't sure which one you were referring to.
Will have a look inside to see if is possible to hardcore some resolution but as Yarly said, EA games are not TP friendly


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Dubi said:


> That's better, I found a lot scrabble crap in the market so wasn't sure which one you were referring to.
> Will have a look inside to see if is possible to hardcore some resolution but as Yarly said, EA games are not TP friendly


Any update?  Thanks Dubi!!!!!!!


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

I managed to get the Amazon version working by first downloading it on a kindle fire. The resolution is messed up, however. It seems to be the only version that supports singleplayer.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

kmartshopper said:


> I managed to get the Amazon version working by first downloading it on a kindle fire. The resolution is messed up, however. It seems to be the only version that supports singleplayer.


Any way to post the APK - since it's a free app?


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Storm said:


> Any way to post the APK - since it's a free app?


It is a paid version that only works if you've purchased the app, and it hides the app when searched on the Touchpad. And when I say it has a problem with the resolution, I mean it ghosts the image of the game across the unused portions of the screen - its seriously distracting. I managed to get the copy by purchasing the app on a Kindle Fire and copying it to the Touch pad, and then your Amazon appstore credentials on each device have to match to actually open it.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Haven't tried Scrabble, but this seems to be a problem with "board game" recreations in general, they're programmed to exact dimensions.

Words with Friends, for example, won't work right on a TouchPad. Letters get cut off on your tile tray.


----------



## bleviton (Jan 19, 2013)

Being a scrabble addict, I've persisted and finally found two Android apps over the past month that allow me to play Scrabble within Facebook within a browser on my HP Touchpad running CM9 (Android 4 ICS):

1. "AlwaysOnPC" (HD/tablet version): This gives you a remote desktop on a Linux box, with mouse emulation. I can log into this, open Firefox, log in to FB, start Scrabble, and the game works thanks to the mouse emulation. It's a bit awkward, but workable if you are a fanatic like me. However it costs $20/year.

2. "Puffin" (Browser) (HD/tablet version): I've tried many Android browsers and this is the first one I've found under which the Scrabble game within FaceBook works. That is thanks again to mouse emulation, which facilitates drag & drop. This is also awkward and takes some getting used to, but is my preferred solution so far as it only costs $3, takes fewer steps to get to Scrabble, and generally less hassle. (However, AlwaysOnPC may be the better choice for someone who has other uses for the remote PC-like desktop).


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry it took that long. I was busy playing with my new raspberry pi



























I've never played Scrabble before so not sure what else to try (not my kind of game I need blood or logic, I'm crap with words








You will need my "special" version (based on the free 1.16.13) and a mod I did some time ago for hiding and resizing the status bar
http://rootzwiki.com...tom-bar-in-cm9/

PM and I can give you more instructions


----------



## turando (Aug 21, 2012)

Had the same problem. I ended up buying "Classic Words Plus". Play it in portrait mode, works fantastic. Better than EA Scrabble IMHO.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hand-Check (Nov 11, 2012)

The Dubi patch works. It is only 600x1024, but it performs flawlessly at that resolution.

There is a 768x1024 version for the iPad, so EA is just being lazy -- they could easily support the TouchPad's resolution.


----------

